# Fatties At Sunrise, Breakfast At Ten



## thirdeye (Aug 15, 2021)

Short story short.... I smoked a couple of lo-n-slo naked fatties around 215° first thing this morning, then wrapped for an hour and made breakfast.  They were buy 1 get 1, so a win-win situation.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 15, 2021)

Looks good, I've done them that way a couple of times. Did you season them at all? 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 15, 2021)

fatties and scrambled eggs, sounds like a great breakfast to me

David


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 15, 2021)

I’d sure eat that breakfast!!


----------



## SmokinGame (Aug 15, 2021)

What a breakfast! 

And I had oatmeal.


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 15, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks good, I've done them that way a couple of times. Did you season them at all?
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Yep, coarse black pepper, Smokin' Guns Hot and A Touch of Cherry.  On the breakfast fatties I like a zippy rub.  On a spicy fattie I'll use a sweet rub.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 15, 2021)

Delicious


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 15, 2021)

A breakfast fit for a king. I love doing sausage like that


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 15, 2021)

I would be in. . .


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 16, 2021)

That is how the fattie revolution got started, just a Jimmy Dean chub & some rub & smoke until done. I did one of those about 1 year ago & really enjoyed it with some French toast, and maple syrup, with a couple of sunny side up eggs.
Al


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 16, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> That is how the fattie revolution got started, just a Jimmy Dean chub & some rub & smoke until done. I did one of those about 1 year ago & really enjoyed it with some French toast, and maple syrup, with a couple of sunny side up eggs.
> Al


Heheheee.  Yep, chub & rub.  I don't know who smoked the first sausage log, but the guy that named it a 'fatty' was *Bigdog *(on another forum) in 2004 and the name stuck.  

Fun fact:  We went to fancy Christmas party one year and I took a platter of sliced fatties.  A doctor's wife loved them and asked me if they were some kind of Pâté . My 6th grade sense of humor immediately kicked in and I told her "No, they're not Pâté, but they are a French sausage..... and are called 'fa-tays'. "  

Fun Fact 2:  One year at our annual BBQ for Rodeo Week I smoked 25 fatties to feed the people that come early.  One dude I didn't know asked if they were homemade and wanted the recipe.  I told him they were the one pound breakfast logs from Safeway, and in front of 5 or 6 other cooks, he accused me of lying because he "owns a catering company that cooks whole hogs and other BBQ, and knows sausage".   He wouldn't believe me (or them) and after about 30 minutes I took him to the dumpster and untied a bag containing a pile of plastic wrappers.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 16, 2021)

Oh boy! I haven't done one of those for a long while! Thanks for reminding me I am waaaaay overdue!

Funny stories!


----------



## Cody_Mack (Dec 10, 2021)

Wow, new one for me, and I'm in! So, just carefully remove the roll, season and smoke? About how long at 225?

Rick


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 10, 2021)

Cody_Mack said:


> Wow, new one for me, and I'm in! So, just carefully remove the roll, season and smoke? About how long at 225?
> 
> Rick


Pop the log in the freezer for 20 minutes.  Score the plastic with a knife and peel off. Blend any blemishes.  Use a light coating of olive oil or yellow mustard,  season 'hot sausage' with a sweet BBQ rub, and a 'breakfast sausage' with spicy BBQ rub.  Smoke low-n-slow (225° is perfect) with a drip pan for a couple hours, bringing the internal to 155°.  Wrap in foil, and set on the counter.  The carry-over temp will pass 160°.   Check out the photo of the grill topper screen in post #1, the sausage will sink into a normal grill grate


----------



## Cody_Mack (Dec 10, 2021)

Roger that on the topper. Oh my I'm ready for this! One more: Drip pan?


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 10, 2021)

Cody_Mack said:


> Roger that on the topper. Oh my I'm ready for this! One more:* Drip pan?*


*Oh boy.... yes.*  All those breakfast logs are way high on fat. Over those 2 or 3 hours in the smoker, a LOT of fat renders out. That is why the low pit temps work well.


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 10, 2021)

I can't imagine how many fatties I've smoked for work, and for Sunday football pot luck parties.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 10, 2021)

OK, What specifically is a fattie and a naked fatties?


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 11, 2021)

Duplicate


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 11, 2021)

Nefarious said:


> OK, What specifically is a fattie and a naked fatties?


A fattie is a smoked log of storebought sausage.  Naked is just one out of the wrapper and has seasoning only.  A stuffed fatty is one you roll out and put any number of fillings inside and re-roll.   Here is a FATTY 101


----------



## motocrash (Dec 11, 2021)

Excellent. Thai peanut sauce is the bomb on them, slathered on in the last 20 minutes or so.


----------



## dj mishima (Mar 18, 2022)

thirdeye said:


> *Oh boy.... yes.*  All those breakfast logs are way high on fat. Over those 2 or 3 hours in the smoker, a LOT of fat renders out. That is why the low pit temps work well.



Do you reckon this rendered fat is good to use?  I was thinking of making some of these with a drip pan filled with potatoes, peppers, and onions underneath to make breakfast burritos with.


----------



## SmokinGame (Mar 18, 2022)

Looking good!! Great way to start a day!


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 18, 2022)

Funny thing;  I've made a good number of stuffed fatty's but had never heard that the idea started out as a simple roll of sausage.

Thanks for enlightenment Third Eye, and I'll give this a shot, soon.  Really like the look of the bowl of biscuits next to the plate of sliced fatty.

Like


----------



## Cody_Mack (Mar 18, 2022)

dj mishima said:


> Do you reckon this rendered fat is good to use?  I was thinking of making some of these with a drip pan filled with potatoes, peppers, and onions underneath to make breakfast burritos with.


I like the way you think!


----------



## dj mishima (Mar 20, 2022)

thirdeye said:


> *Oh boy.... yes.*  All those breakfast logs are way high on fat. Over those 2 or 3 hours in the smoker, a LOT of fat renders out. That is why the low pit temps work well.



I just smoked 4 Bob Evans original rolls.  I was surprised to see there were only a few drops of fat.

I guess I'm going to have to dip into the bacon grease or lard I have saved for the potatoes, onions, and peppers!


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 20, 2022)

dj mishima said:


> Do you reckon this rendered fat is good to use?  I was thinking of making some of these with a drip pan filled with potatoes, peppers, and onions underneath to make breakfast burritos with.


I've never saved the fats to use it later, but I have had a pan of beans underneath a couple of fatties. 



one eyed jack said:


> Funny thing;  I've made a good number of stuffed fatty's but had never heard that the idea started out as a simple roll of sausage.
> 
> Thanks for enlightenment Third Eye, and I'll give this a shot, soon.  Really like the look of the bowl of biscuits next to the plate of sliced fatty.
> 
> Like


Yeah, it's weird, but I've only made stuffed fatties 12 or 15 times.  I use opposite flavors of rubs though.  On a breakfast fatty I opt for a spicy rub, and on a hot sausage log, I'll use a sweeter rub. 



dj mishima said:


> I just smoked 4 Bob Evans original rolls.  I was surprised to see there were only a few drops of fat.
> 
> I guess I'm going to have to dip into the bacon grease or lard I have saved for the potatoes, onions, and peppers!


Only a few drops of fats is strange.  Using the Jimmy Dean or Safeway store brand I easily see 1/4 cup or so on 4 logs.  Did you go somewhat low pit temps for several hours?


----------



## dj mishima (Mar 23, 2022)

thirdeye said:


> I've never saved the fats to use it later, but I have had a pan of beans underneath a couple of fatties.
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's weird, but I've only made stuffed fatties 12 or 15 times.  I use opposite flavors of rubs though.  On a breakfast fatty I opt for a spicy rub, and on a hot sausage log, I'll use a sweeter rub.
> ...



I went for 250 F on my MES.  I know the indicated temp is way higher than actual.  But, I didn't bother with the atmospheric probe this time.  I was going for about 225 F for about 2.5 hours.


----------

